

Bonus Biogroup to grow artificial bones - orp
http://israel21c.org/health/israeli-company-grows-new-bones-from-fat/

======
orp
OP here:

The current news is that they have actually started building a production
center.

I don't know anything about this field, but the potential is exciting.

The link (in Hebrew):
[http://www.calcalist.co.il/markets/articles/0,7340,L-3595334...](http://www.calcalist.co.il/markets/articles/0,7340,L-3595334,00.html?dcRef=ynet)

